# The best Mario game?



## N e s s (Aug 8, 2015)

My personal favorite has to be the underrated Sunshine, I just love the charm of the game. I know galaxy is better in many ways but sunshine is still my favorite. I liked how if you look into the distance you can see other levels, It really ties sunshine together as a community in many ways. What's your favorite?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

I loved sunshine as well.  Still my favorite to this day


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 9, 2015)

Main series: Galaxy 2
Spinoff: Paper Mario: The Thousand year door


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

My favorite Spin Off is probaly Mario and Luigi Dream Team


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2015)

Sunshine, Galaxy, or Galaxy 2. I can't really say which is my favorite.

For the sake of it I'd just say Galaxy 2 because it's the most current LOL


----------



## N e s s (Aug 9, 2015)

My favorite spin off is Luigi's mansion 2, I liked the 2nd better for some reason, maybe it was just the charm of it.


----------



## KeatAlex (Aug 9, 2015)

Haven't played Sunshine...  but I'd say Mario 64 or Super Mario World 3D.

Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door is my fav Spinoff tho.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

KeatAlex said:


> Haven't played Sunshine...  but I'd say Mario 64 or Super Mario World 3D.
> 
> Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door is my fav Spinoff tho.



AH yes, Thousand Year Door is a classic and the best Paper Mario game so far IMO


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

my favourite is Super Mario World 

also SM64 and SM3DW are so good, and I'm a sucker for the Mario RPGs


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> my favourite is Super Mario World
> 
> also SM64 and SM3DW are so good, and I'm a sucker for the Mario RPGs



I have Super Mario 3D World, but I haven't played it yet.  How good is it??


----------



## Heyden (Aug 9, 2015)

Mario Galaxy I guess


----------



## kassie (Aug 9, 2015)

Super Mario World.


----------



## Cress (Aug 9, 2015)

Main series and overall: Galaxy 1. Everything about it is perfect in my eyes.
Sports: Sports Mix. A nice variety of characters and modes make it really great 
Kart: 8. It looks pwetty.
RPG: Dream Team. THE MUSIC!!! SO GOOD!!!!!

Honestly all of these have great music which is important to me. If it doesn't have good music, I just don't enjoy the game as much.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Aug 9, 2015)

For me, Super Mario Galaxy 1.  It is the only Mario game that I can proudly say that I've 100% completed.  All 121 stars with both Mario and Luigi.  Although that was back when I was like 12, so 7 years ago.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Cynicmatic Matt said:


> For me, Super Mario Galaxy 1.  It is the only Mario game that I can proudly say that I've 100% completed.  All 121 stars with both Mario and Luigi.  Although that was back when I was like 12, so 7 years ago.



Woah, that is some major dedication.  Wish I was that passionate about Mario Galaxy.  I beat the game, but never dreamed of 100%'ing it


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 9, 2015)

My personal favourite is Galaxy. Out of the main series games that I've played, I had the most fun with it. Sunshine comes pretty close, though.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks like Galaxy and Sunshine are neck and neck all the time popularity wise


----------



## locker (Aug 9, 2015)

My personal fav is Super Mario Advance close 2nd is super Mario galaxy


----------



## JCnator (Aug 9, 2015)

Super Mario World is by far my favorite 2D Mario platformer ever released to date. Sure, the overall level design may be a bit easier than the one from Super Mario Bros. 3, but there's so much versatility on how you can beat a level along with secret exits it made the game a true classic. Totally worth trying it out on Virtual Console.

I consider both Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 to be the best 3D Mario platformers ever released so far. Despite favoring linerar levels over exploratives, the unique planet hopping mechanic made the levels creative and even accommodate platforming segments you'd see on Super Mario 64 and Sunshine. And they can even get challenging if you chosen to do so.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 9, 2015)

My favorite 2D Mario is Mario 3 and NSMB 1. The 3rd I liked just a bit more than world because reasons. I like the difficulty of 3 and its cherished in my favorite games. I also like the original NSMB because of it being a good reboot to the original. But the other NSMBs are just copy and pastes of the last one.


----------



## Cress (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Woah, that is some major dedication.  Wish I was that passionate about Mario Galaxy.  I beat the game, but never dreamed of 100%'ing it



I've 100%ed it at least 10 times. It's my most replayed game ever. 

I forgot about 2D Mario games which says something... Anyways, favorite would probably be New Super Mario Bros. Wii. The boss fights were the most interesting of the 2D games.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 9, 2015)

Sticker star.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've 100%ed it at least 10 times. It's my most replayed game ever.



Holy crap that is an astounding amount of dedication.  I would never be able to do that


----------



## pokeude14 (Aug 9, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sticker star.



Are you serious?

Also,
main: 3D world
RPG: Bowsers Inside Story


----------



## mintellect (Aug 9, 2015)

Hotel Mario

Okay but really, I haven't played every Mario game so I can't really decide on a favorite.
SM3DW was really good though, And Super Mario 64 (DS version, don't have the original)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 9, 2015)

pokeude14 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Also,
> main: 3D world
> RPG: Bowsers Inside Story



No. Super smash is the best mario game


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 10, 2015)

Super Mario World without a doubt. Super Mario 64 would be a way distant second. Overrated as *censored* but still a great game. I also have to mention the western Super Mario Bros. 2 which is basically just the japanese DokiDoki Panic but with Mario-characters. Not considered a "true" Mario-game by some but still an awesome 2D-platformer.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 10, 2015)

2D: Super Mario World/New Super Luigi U
3D: Super Mario 3D World
Spin off: Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door


----------



## Domestic (Aug 10, 2015)

uhg Sunshine is my favorite game of all time.
A close second would have to be Paper Mario TTYD.
And don't get me wrong the Galaxy's were some of the greatest games I've ever played, but nothing beats those two for me.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 14, 2015)

Thousand Year Door or World.


----------



## tumut (Aug 14, 2015)

Yoshi's Island on the SNES/GBA. Though I guess it's more of a "Yoshi game" than a Mario game. I really like Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story and 3D World too.


----------



## Cirom (Aug 17, 2015)

Honestly, I don't think any Mario title really impressed me as much as the original _Super Mario Galaxy_. Nailing both atmosphere and awesome gameplay to boot. Recently got 120 stars.. didn't even know about the reward for that. ;D Neat!

Although, honorable mention to _Super Mario Bros. 3_. Honestly, I feel that this was the first game to truly *nail* the Mario formula, and it's surprisingly difficult to boot! Whereas nowadays Mario titles tend to be geared towards a more casual audience (and thus, have a much lower difficulty*), Mario games before and around _Super Mario World_ has some surprising difficulty to them. Plus, flying around with the Racoon and Tanuki suits was hyper-satisfying.

* Titles like _Super Luigi U_ and _Super Mario Galaxy_ are an exception here.


----------



## badcrumbs (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd probably have to say either Super Mario 3 or Super Mario 64, as those are the ones I re-play the most. If Dr. Mario counts, that would be up there too. And reading some of these replies makes me feel like I really should give Sunshine another chance. I played it when it came out and thought it was pretty lackluster, but a lot of that probably comes from the fact that I SUCKED with the water pack thingy.


----------



## Tao (Aug 17, 2015)

'Super Mario World' because nostalgia. 
Saying that though, I completed it again like a month ago (it's got to be a yearly thing at this point) and I still felt it held up. I'm usually not one to let nostalgia skew my opinion. 



Galaxy if we're talking about 3D games. It was simply just damn good. Galaxy 2 would probably take the cake since it's apparently more of the same but with 100% added Yoshi's but it's still on my shelf unplayed.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

TTYD is the best spinoff hands down. My favorite main Mario game would probably be sunshine because of nostalgia.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 18, 2015)

For a long time I couldn't decide whether my favourite from the main series was 64 or Sunshine. 64 is the most nostalgic for me. (*plays 10 hour version of the Dire Dire Docks song* *cries for 10 hours*) It's the one I can really say I grew up with. I would watch my sister play it all the time. Even though I was fairly good at it, I'd rather watch my sister play because she was just better at it than me. But the one I personally enjoy playing the most is Sunshine. Mario controls sooo so well, and the fludd pack adds another edge to 3D platforming. It's so freaking fun to even just run around the hub world doing dumb stuff with the fludd nozzles. I love that it kept with the 64 level format of 8+ stars per world that you often have to explore to figure out what to do, which is something I missed having to do in Galaxy. And I just really love the atmosphere of the game, too. So I have to say Sunshine is my favourite.

My favourite spinoff is the original Paper Mario. I dunno, I just love it a lot. A lot. Alot.


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 18, 2015)

Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## Vonny (Aug 18, 2015)

Super Mario Advance is the fertilizer 

I'd probably go with Sunshine though since I haven't played it since I was a kid and my judgement is clouded by nostalgia


----------



## Math (Aug 18, 2015)

My favorite main series game is a tie between Sunshine and 64. I wish they'd kept the pattern up in the later 3D Marios, but both of them have a great 'world map' that was almost a level in itself. In galaxy there was nothing to do, so it was just extra walking, and in galaxy 2 they almost completely cut it out. *sigh*

My favorite spinoff is Thousand Year Door. Too bad they completely changed the Paper Mario series after that. Twice. Arg. At least the Mario and Luigi series, though ranking second, is consistent for the most part.

Oh yeah,  almost forgot another good thing about 64 and Sunshine: you weren't always roped into getting a specific star; most of the time, the world was the same no matter which star you were going for, which gave it a cohesive feel. Like having the nice hub location, that also made it a lot less linear that Galaxy 1 and 2. In terms of individual star getting Galaxy may be better, but as a whole they really lack the fun of exploring and dcking around just doing whatever


----------



## Math (Aug 18, 2015)

Huh. The above is also the reason I love Luigi's Mansion so much more than its sequel (I still haven't finished it). I don't like being railroaded,


----------



## Zandy (Aug 18, 2015)

I absolutely loved Paper Mario for the Nintendo 64.  It was a unique game at the time of its release, the graphics were exceptional (at the time), and it had a really nice story line with lots of side quests and things to do.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 18, 2015)

I love Super Mario Sunshine as I remember only having 3 different games to play when I first got my GameCube. Super Mario Sunshine was more of a surprise for me as it came in a case for Mario Party 5 and I was saving that for when family came over. When they finally came, I was amazed that I got the game as I remember enjoying playing it when McDonald's had GameCube kiosks. From there on, I have fully enjoyed my GameCube and always will as it was how I got my start on gaming back in 2006.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars is definitely on the top three, so is Super Mario Sunshine, but my favorites are defiantly Super Mario Galaxy 1&2, I can't decide!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm probably going to be crucified for saying this but I don't like and main series Mario games. The only Mario game that I've actually liked is Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 22, 2015)

I must be the only one who likes the Mario Kart series best. xD Mario Kart 7 is my favourite out of all of them. I ADORE the drifting.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I love the Paper Mario series and Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Definitely Super Mario 64.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 10, 2018)

smb3

it's great in every possible way


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

Mario Kart... LOL


----------



## Kotori (Jun 26, 2018)

My favorite is Super Mario 64. I also love Super Mario 3D Land, but I didn't connected as much.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks like I never replied to this thread despite how old it is. 

My favorite all-time Mario game is Super Mario World. Obviously, that's my favorite 2D Mario too. My favorite 3D Mario used to be Super Mario 64 for the longest time, but after playing Super Mario 3D World, that's now my favorite. SM64 is great, but it always felt clearly different being a 3D game. SM3W feels like it captures the 2D spirit but is still 3D. It's hard to explain. 

It kinda irks me that they've ported tons of Wii U games to the Switch, but SM3W still hasn't been ported to Switch, so makes me glad I do own a Wii U.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 27, 2018)

Oddessy or Galaxy 2.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

Everyone who agrees that SM64 is the greatest game of all time is hereby supremely blessed by god-tier Giratina 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though I gotta admit Odyssey is top quality stuff


----------



## Grawr (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm gonna say Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door. It's got character writing & storytelling that feels unprecedented for a Mario title.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd have to say Super Mario 64. As far as newer games go, I really enjoyed Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## Friezu (Jul 1, 2018)

Sunshine


----------



## rinabun (Jul 1, 2018)

I love the Paper Mario games!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

I have not played every super Mario game but super Mario bros 3 is best in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Mario Kart 64, if that counts. Otherwise Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins.


----------



## abc123wee (Jul 8, 2018)

I got to go with Galaxy. Disclaimer: It's the only one I've completed, so I'm super biased. I've played SMB2 (the fake American version), a good bit of Sunshine, and I've seen at least some gameplay from most games, though.
I just like Galaxy because its the perfect combination of linear and non-linear. Games like 64 were always a bit too open for me. I don't mind open games, but I prefer more on-track experiences when it comes to platformers.
Also, Galaxy has my favorite mood in a Mario game-hands down. I much prefer the darker and more relaxed atmosphere over the bright vibes of the other games.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 8, 2018)

To be honest, I do like Mario games, but the only one I reeeaally enjoyed was Super Mario 64.

I remember playing it for the first time back when McDonald's had little game stations in some of them and it blew my mind because I was so used to 2D Mario games. I still enjoy the game.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jul 17, 2018)

I split up my favorite Mario games into four categories: 

Nostalgia-wise: Super Mario 64
2D: Super Mario Bros. 3
3D: Super Mario Odyssey

Overall favorite: Super Mario 64

IK that the later installments of Mario were better than 64 gameplay-wise, graphics-wise, etc. etc. but it still holds that special place in my heart as my favorite Mario game. Odyssey is the best Mario game gameplay-wise but just can't overtake the connection I have with 64


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 17, 2018)

oh man sun shine all the way, grew up playing on the game so its close to heart


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have been playing Mario for years and I would have to say that my two favourite games hands down is Mario 64 and Mario sunshine!!! These two games I have played a million times and  will still play them today they are just so good <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 21, 2018)

SMO is my because it was the only mario game I bother to play, I have other mario games but I didn't play them in awhile.
I hope this thread gets bumped a lot because I hate when that stupid Breath of the Wild thread keep getting bump, there is nothing amazing about that silly zelda game.

One other thing does MK8 counts as a mario mario game or does it not, because I like playing that game a lot.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Aug 2, 2019)

My favorite is probably New Super Mario Bros U Deluxe on Switch.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

My favorite is Super Mario Galaxy 2 (and the original because they're so similar). I don't know who thought "Mario in space" would be a good idea, but that was the best decision they ever made.


----------



## ElectroCat (Aug 10, 2019)

Top 5:
5: Galaxy 2
4: Mario bros. 3
3: soup and mario is odd to see
2: Mario world
1: Mario 64, baby!

Before you yell at me for not putting odd to see at #1, i will say that I think it has way, way too much content. And mario world is 5 precent better than mario 3. Not to say odd to see is bad, i just think it has too much crammed into it. And mario galaxy is good, just there are better mario games.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Super Mario Sunshine, hands down.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> My favorite is Super Mario Galaxy 2 (and the original because they're so similar). I don't know who thought "Mario in space" would be a good idea, but that was the best decision they ever made.


 Me tooo, I LOVE IT


----------



## Romaki (Aug 10, 2019)

I absolutely love Super Mario 64, but I've played very little of the other titles.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2019)

super mario world. I'm right. this isn't up for debate. you can close the thread now.


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

Paper Mario Thousand Year Door


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 14, 2019)

It's kinda a tie between Super Mario Sunshine and Super Mario Galaxy. I liked both games a lot, was 
however never able to finished Sunshine back then, as I had struggle with one level and then stopped 
playing the game. Later I had no Game Cube and also not the game anymore, so ever since then I was 
not able to complete the game. Galaxy on the other hand was one of those which I was able to actually 
complete 100%. Was not easy, but I was so in love with this game, I played it everyday for a few hours 
and tried my best to complete every level, which was successful at the end.

As a honorable mention, I would say that Super Mario Odyssey is also pretty good.


----------

